# Wish other people could experience what I do just for 1 day



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I work at a cafe. Today a man came in and asked me a question. I couldn't process the question that he asked because of the DP/DR and said, "what?". He rudely responded, "What part of what I just said don't you understand?" I was literally paralyzed and taken back by the way he said it. He then proceeded to ask me the question again REALLY LOUDLY in a way that made me look like a dumb ass and everyone in the cafe heard, and all of a sudden all the attention was on us. I literally froze up and couldn't move, and couldn't speak. Fuck that old man, it's times like these that I just wish other people knew what it was like to go thru this shit, even if just for a day. I mixed his sandwiches up and didn't give him any napkins - hope he enjoys the karma.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg,If I could, id give everyone DP. I seriously just want to grab people and be like, stand in my shoes for 60 seconds, and tell me how the shotgun tastes.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sonnl said:


> Omg,If I could, id give everyone DP. I seriously just want to grab people and be like, stand in my shoes for 60 seconds, and tell me how the shotgun tastes.


No doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

For real! I know it's horrible but I've seriously thought about ways I could induce dp in my ex husband so that he could suffer for what he did to me. He caused my dp with his abuse and it should be him suffering from this, not me. I for sure would also give it to my a-hole of a doctor that thinks I'm just making it up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> For real! I know it's horrible but I've seriously thought about ways I could induce dp in my ex husband so that he could suffer for what he did to me. He caused my dp with his abuse and it should be him suffering from this, not me. I for sure would also give it to my a-hole of a doctor that thinks I'm just making it up.


I hear ya, if you come up with any ideas let me know. Send it in a PM tho







lol.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I have that feeling a lot. People who haven't experienced DP can't understand how difficult it is. I get comments all the time about how I'm lazy for not working and stuff.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

AutumnFalls said:


> I have that feeling a lot. People who haven't experienced DP can't understand how difficult it is. I get comments all the time about how I'm lazy for not working and stuff.


Ditto. If only my family, esp. my dad could for even just a couple hours endure what I have for the past year, then I could sit back and be like, ''aha, so he finally gets it now!" but I doubt any of my family members will ever experience this dp/dr phenomena in their lifetime. Sometimes I have the feeling that my family and loved ones think I am making this all up. If only, if only...


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't want anyone to go through what i currently am for 1 day. No one deserves this.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

The man has an inferiority complex. When you said "what?" it triggered feelings of inadequacy in him for the fact that he had to repeat himself. As a defence he shouted at you in a way to make you look stupid because deep down it's actually him who feels stupid and worthless. You see how that works?

If people don't value themselves for who they are and base their self-esteem on appearing perfect then anyone who threatens that appearance (their self-image / fragile ego) has to be controlled and manipulated.


----------

